# PROBLEM: my warre is too heavy to nadir.



## gww (Feb 14, 2015)

dirt
Just take them off one box at a time and then put them on top of however supers you put unders it. You might need to take some heavy fishing line or something to run between the boxes to get them seperated. I understand the ideal is to not break up the brood nest but you only do it one time a year. I do think some do just super them from the top like a lang. I haven't got bees in my warre but when I add space, I will probly go ahead and split each box cause after running langs, I can not see that being too big of an issue.

I have not had bees for a long time and so use that info along with my views on this.
Cheers
gww


----------



## dirtndye (Mar 31, 2015)

Thanks, I have read that suggestion elsewhere, it's just that I did that last fall and it was a huge mess; They have joined the combs to the side walls and the tops of the topbars in the boxes beneath. They are all pretty much glued together. Though maybe it's worth cutting the top box off and then moving the 2nd and 3rd as one unit....


----------



## mathesonequip (Jul 9, 2012)

bee hives are too heavy for some folks. if the box is too heavy put some of the comb temporarily into a spare empty box or boxes, do what you are doing and put your hive back together.


----------



## gww (Feb 14, 2015)

Dirt....
I had read an interesting thing that I am thinking in the end I will be too lazy to try. I think in abbys book somewhere that I saw patrolium jelly mentioned. I had thought a guy might rub some vasoline on the top of the bars before putting the box on the hive. I don't know if it would work or not and since I probly won't be good enough to remember to try it at the right time, I am sure I will be giving the fishing line knife a try. I thought I would mention it to you though.
gww


----------

